# How many arrows do you shoot a day



## bgbls (Feb 2, 2015)

Probably asked a bunch before but curious.Don't care what your working on or what distance . Do you shoot every day. Do you take any days off. Do you feel uncomfortable if you take a day off.Now over time of doing this have you continually made gains or after a while hit a plateau. Has anyone thought they regressed doing this.


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

I use to Shoot everyday but finding time now is pretty difficult. I use to shoot 20-40 arrows a day. Now when i do shoot, maybe 3x a week, its close to 20 arrows


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Light days 50 arrows. Full days 100+. Generally 5-6 days a week. Some days less than 10yards in the garage. I don't feel uncomfortable if I skip a day or two or go on vacation. I change my routine or drills when I hit a plateau.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Some days I shoot high numbers like in the 60 to 100 range, some days when I practice on say a Vegas face I shoot the "one arrow at a time" and with say 10 practice arrows then another 30 at 1 at a time I'm doing good to shoot 40. Some days I don't shoot any at all. If I go to say a 3d shoot I will probably shoot about 30 average at the practice butts then another 20 during the actual shoot. Usually our shoots around here are two days of 20 targets. Sometimes they have 3 15 target courses and I might shoot two of them the first day and then the last 15 the second day.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Depends on if I am training for a specific event or just practicing. I'm primarily a field shooter, so when I am training for a field event, the volume of arrows shot per day is pretty high in order to build endurance and I generally shoot 5-6x per week. 

Currently; however, I am in practice mode and the number of arrows and days shot greatly depends on what I am working on and how deeply I wish to get into it.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Over winter time indoors I don't feel any motivations, this 20 yards is not interesting for me at all, if I shoot then 100-150 per practice session, maybe once a week....only to keep a muscle memory.
Summer season is different, I go 150-200 a day FITA mixed 70 and 50 meters, averaging about thousand shots every week, allays start with longer distances, and maybe 2-3 times a full Field game on top of that, starting end of April until maybe late October every week.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Daily life, weather permitting, 100 or more per day. Spots do not thrill me. I prefer 3D. Usually working on some issue, certain distance, some weak point, judging distance (my class is all unknown distance). Winter time, colder than H, I don't worry about missing practice. 

Practice is all done before a event and maybe a day off before the event. Don't shoot warm ups at a event, maybe a couple shots to check sights or couple of shots waiting on sidekicks to show up. I got it figured that if I don't have my game at home I'm not going to find it on some club's practice range. I can name a few clubs that I won't even attempt to practice on, even clubs I'm a member of....


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I shoot maybe every other day 20-25 arrows in my basement at 20 yards and I also shoot 2 -300 leagues twice a week that`s 70 arrows for each score 10 practice 60 for score , I do only use 47 lbs. indoors ,the reason is at over 60 years of age my shoulders are just to beat up now for a lot of pounds all winter, but before hunting season and during elk season 65 lbs. 30 arrows a day and deer,turkey and pig hunt`n seasons drop down to 55 lbs. 20 arrows a day maybe. the reason I shoot all winter is to stay in some sort of shape for hunting season. indoor leagues do get long and boring.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Usually 100-150 arrows per day 5 days a week. One light day (usually my competition day) and one off day. I normally shoot about 50-70 arrows on my light day.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

20 to 30 arrows when I shoot. There is no need to practice bad shots.


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

I used to get frustrated because I didn't have the time to shoot 100 arrows a day like some of these guys. But lately I've learned just shooting every day even if it's only 15 arrows goes a long way to keeping everything running smoothly. Hell getting in 5 perfect shots is better than not shooting that day. On the weekends I might shoot a five spot game each day


----------



## GrahamJ (Apr 24, 2014)

I try to shoot at least every other day, usually one Vegas game on scaled down targets for 10 yards in my basement. It ends up being probably 20 arrows 3 nights a week, and then Wednesdays and Sundays, it is closer to 60+ arrows at 20 yards at our club. I don't make time to shoot a harder shooting schedule, but when I practice, I try to execute good shots. I have been known to shoot a lot less if I am having a really hard time holding. Like a previous poster said, "no point in practicing bad shots."
Graham


----------



## dunmoab (Apr 4, 2013)

I shoot every day I'm not on the road. Number of shots is inconsequential. I shoot as many "solid" shots as time permits.. If I'm shooting really strong....I make time for as many as I can. What this means is I don't just go to the club and fling arrows. Quality over quantity


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

Minimum of 100.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

As I get older, it seems that shooting skill is very perishable. That is if I lay off more than a couple of days a week, my scores go down. The more I shoot, the better I shoot. Generally, I don't have a problem with endurance, but age is beginning to catch up with me and I working on strategies to combat it. One of the better shooters locally is well over 70 and shoots in the high 50's. But he is quite physically fit. I'm sure that is at least part of the answer.

On days that I shoot, I generally shoot 100 to 150 arrows, but try to focus on quality, not quantity.


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

I shoot everyday for a while but I shoot one arrow at a time usually from 40-60 yards to practice for 3D. Its a lot of walking but it helps me deal with a slightly raised heartrate and focus on each and every shot fully. I let down if my float isnt perfect because i only want perfect shots. My accuracy has improved since i started practicing like this rather than just shooting a lot of arrows. Then i shoot a least one 3D tournament every weekend and try to shoot a practice round at our 3D range once a week if I have the time.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I want to shoot some every day, I just love shooting. I work to 3:30 and I drop the kids off at my Moms and then get over to the bow shop by 3:50 most days and can shoot until 5 pm or slightly when they close. I can shoot a good warm up and then scoring round and a few extra arrows usually. 

For me weather it is 10 arrows or 100 arrows just getting the bow in my hands is the key to keep fresh with the things I am working on, the funny thing is when I am competing heavily I actually shoot less volume, for example when we shoot a asa tournament out of state we might get 15 ot 20 shots on the 3d practice range in 3 hours on friday before we head over to the team shoot and shoot our 10 shots in the team shoot. Then on saturday we do the 3d practice range again and get another 20 or so shots in 3 hours and head over to the real range and shoot our 20 counting shots for the day. On sunday morning there is usually no warm up and you shoot your 20 shots on the range and head home. 

I do have some days when it is a heavy volume day. This saturday we went to a 3d tournament and I warmed up for a good hour, then we shot the 30 shot course and I ate lunch with the guys and then headed over to the local bow shop and shot indoor for 2 hours until they closed at 7pm.


----------



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

I just started shooting so I have been doing about 100 a day. I have the time and space to do so :smile: I am mostly doing to build up strength. I have now started concentrating on form, specificlly my release.

I shoot about 20 - 30 in the morning after my run or bike ride to loosen my shoulder up. Then whenever I get bored during the day I do about 20 each time I go outside.


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

i tried shooting everyday but im better with several days rest if im shooting for score.i work messed
up hours.i usually shoot 3 days a week.wedesday night i jepordize sleep to get a 60-75 indoor practice session in.i practice on aiming.saturdays i shoor for score,shot a 900rnd yesterday and on sundays i shoot just for form(30-50)and run threw all my mental notes i use to stay strong in my shot


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

I shoot every day, but only until I start to get tired or break down, whichever comes first. My elbow taught me this the hard way this past winter. My goal is to be able to comfortably shoot a 600 round again by this coming fall (compound), but the elbow is going to dictate that, not me.

I do take at least one "light day", where I'll shoot only enough arrows to keep my shot sequence fresh in mind. If I take more than a couple days off, little bits of rust will form here and there, so if all I do is 6 shafts into the bale at home, that's better than nothing at all (unless I just need to do nothing at all).

DM


----------



## Waldorf (Sep 2, 2015)

Sun/tue/thu are my archery days. I shoot about 200 arrows. I increse number of arrows about 5/week. Mon/wed/fri I am trenning other parts of my body on gim or pool. Saturday i rest.


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

Oly recurve: 50-100 a night during the week. 100-200 a day during the weekend. Only been with the Oly serious for about six month, so the new car smell hasn't worn off yet.
Wheel bow: 50-100 a day during the weekend.

I feel odd if I don't pick up a bow every day. 

I do hit plateaus, but if you can feel it coming you can adjust and power thru.

Don't feel that shooting a lot has caused any regression what so ever. But.... I have to shoot every arrow with a purpose. Quality over quantity or I am sure regression will rear its ugly head.


----------



## steady30030x (Jul 6, 2016)

depends


----------

